# Unrest



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have just had a message from a friend in the Phillipines which I thought I should pass on. 

_My landlady called me in urgently this morning to tell me her well placed friend in NBI advised her 10 foreigners kidnapped early this morning 20 mins from here (Davao). There is a complete media clampdown here. I was also in the cinema in Davao when bombed 

I was at a festival week back in major evacuation town center where two bombs uncovered Nothing to media_


----------

